# anti condensation treatment ??



## sa80mark (23 Oct 2013)

Ive just seen a post by tim t in this thread 

Aquarium Liquid Glass nano coating from Germany | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

And just thought id spit ball this idea

Im a motorcyclist and I use a product called cat crap, its a wax visor treatment that you rub on then polish off it is totally clear, ive had a quick google search but cant find what it contains, what do people think could this be a cheap easy safe way to help cut down on condensation ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2013)

Ive got the stuff for the car windscreen too. its called Rain-x.
Don't know if its safe, but i'd doubt it.

Rain-X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't think I will spray my CRS in the face to find out either...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2013)

Apparently the main ingredient is Polydimethylsiloxane

Polydimethylsiloxane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Think the person who shelled out £200+ on a bottle of this kind of stuff will be gutted. lol


----------



## ian_m (24 Oct 2013)

When my glass shower screen was new (and before I got a water softener) I used to put Rain-X on the glass shower screen to stop scale forming and keeping the glass clean. Lasted a month or two before needed recoating.

Works well on car windscreens, you could drive in pouring rain without wipers on as the water would just wash/blow off the windscreen.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Oct 2013)

ian_m said:


> When my glass shower screen was new (and before I got a water softener) I used to put Rain-X on the glass shower screen to stop scale forming and keeping the glass clean. Lasted a month or two before needed recoating.
> 
> Works well on car windscreens, you could drive in pouring rain without wipers on as the water would just wash/blow off the windscreen.



Absolutely correct, this is how I explain how good it is to people. It was raining very heavily one time when I was coming back from Darlington along the motorway. Was going about 85 and didn't even need to touch the wiper blades.

Really worthwhile at £7 a bottle. It will last years.
It's applied just as a glass cleaner is and wiped back off. 

You can also buy one you put in your wash bottle with your screen wash.


----------



## dmachado (24 Oct 2013)

Vaseline is totally waterproof, unmixable, and is used in filter o-rings etc. I have been thinking about coating the plastic "lids" which protect my leds from evaporation/condensation and all the slime that thrives on the borders of the wet/dry zone just below the leds...

I think maybe this would be a safer bet... If I try it I'll post the results.


----------



## Samjpikey (27 Oct 2013)

What are you trying to anti condensate. ? 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## pike (27 Oct 2013)

dmachado said:


> Vaseline is totally waterproof, unmixable, and is used in filter o-rings etc. I have been thinking about coating the plastic "lids" which protect my leds from evaporation/condensation and all the slime that thrives on the borders of the wet/dry zone just below the leds...
> 
> I think maybe this would be a safer bet... If I try it I'll post the results.


 Vaseline with perish rubber due to the petrol a silicone spray should be used.


----------



## sa80mark (27 Oct 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> What are you trying to anti condensate. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device



Just throwing out an idea for glass lids, mine on my cube is driving me made with all the water just sitting on it, 

Vaseline isnt a good idea as it will look smeary and also will restrict lighting to much,


----------



## Samjpikey (27 Oct 2013)

If you was to get 4mm low iron coated with a self clean glass , that won't condensate . 
It's coated in a film that makes it hard for water to 'sit' on it. 
Speak to your brother in law about it , pilkington  do a self clean glass but I use celcuis . 
I believe in Australia they have started to make aquariums out of the stuff which makes it very hard for algea to form on the glass . 
I've even thought about making a tank out of it  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## sa80mark (27 Oct 2013)

That is a bloody brilliant idea, I will be giving him a ring In the morning


----------



## Samjpikey (27 Oct 2013)

I haven't witnessed no condensation on any of the self clean units I've fitted , we mostly fit the self cleaning glass on conservatorys but there's no reason why it will not work for us to benefit in this hobby  
Also on the same bit glass you could get another film on the 'outside' which would work by reflecting the heat back into the tank , if you google celcuis and check their data sheets it would have the info there , celcuis clear is what it's called . 
 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------

